# Probleme beim Versenden/Empfangen von Mails



## SyntaX (20. Sep. 2009)

Hi, ich habe folgendes anliegen: Ich kann schon seit langem keine E-Mils mehr verschicken oder Empfangen.

Nach einigen Stunden Suche in Google, kam ich darauf, mal in den Ordnern

/etc/courier/authmysqlrc und in /etc/pam.d/smtp die Passwörter die verschlüsselt waren, gegen das klartext PW auszutauschen.

Nun kann ich mich Wenigstens mit dem Passwort via Thunderbird oder Squrremail Verbinden zw Einloggen!

Aber E-Mails kann ich immernoch nicht Empfangen und Versenden den Nun erscheint Folgender Fehler:


```
Sep 19 20:21:24 vadmin77 postfix/error[20620]: DDF0075BC7: to=<getmail@v0077.scserver.de>, orig_to=<getmail>, relay=none, delay=172582, delays=172575/7.3/0/0.13, dsn=4.4.2, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: lost connection with 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] while sending DATA command)
Sep 19 20:21:24 vadmin77 postfix/error[20618]: DA89B75DCC: to=<getmail@v0077.scserver.de>, orig_to=<getmail>, relay=none, delay=33982, delays=33975/7.3/0/0.13, dsn=4.4.2, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: lost connection with 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] while sending DATA command)
Sep 19 20:21:24 vadmin77 postfix/error[20625]: D6C98759E8: to=<flo@ikyg-forum.de>, relay=none, delay=1334, delays=1327/7.3/0/0.13, dsn=4.4.2, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: lost connection with 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] while sending DATA command)
Sep 19 20:21:24 vadmin77 postfix/error[20627]: 392E675CEC: to=<getmail@v0077.scserver.de>, orig_to=<getmail>, relay=none, delay=96982, delays=96975/7.3/0/0.1, dsn=4.4.2, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: lost connection with 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] while sending DATA command)
```
und 
	
	



```
Sep 19 20:31:16 vadmin77 amavis[20648]: (20648-01) (!!)TROUBLE in process_request: connect_to_sql: unable to connect to any dataset at (eval 86) line 241,  line 5.
Sep 19 20:31:16 vadmin77 amavis[20648]: (20648-01) (!)Requesting process rundown after fatal error
Sep 19 20:31:16 vadmin77 amavis[20854]: (20854-01) (!)connect_to_sql: unable to connect to DSN 'DBI:mysql:database=dbispconfig;host=127.0.0.1;port=3306': Access denied for user 'ispconfig'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
Sep 19 20:31:16 vadmin77 amavis[20854]: (20854-01) (!!)TROUBLE in process_request: connect_to_sql: unable to connect to any dataset at (eval 86) line 241, line 3.
Sep 19 20:31:16 vadmin77 amavis[20854]: (20854-01) (!)Requesting process rundown after fatal error
Sep 19 20:31:16 vadmin77 amavis[20868]: (20868-01) (!)connect_to_sql: unable to connect to DSN 'DBI:mysql:database=dbispconfig;host=127.0.0.1;port=3306': Access denied for user 'ispconfig'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
Sep 19 20:31:16 vadmin77 amavis[20868]: (20868-01) (!!)TROUBLE in process_request: connect_to_sql: unable to connect to any dataset at (eval 86) line 241, line 3.
Sep 19 20:31:16 vadmin77 amavis[20868]: (20868-01) (!)Requesting process rundown after fatal error
Sep 19 20:31:16 vadmin77 amavis[20869]: (20869-01) (!)connect_to_sql: unable to connect to DSN 'DBI:mysql:database=dbispconfig;host=127.0.0.1;port=3306': Access denied for user 'ispconfig'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
Sep 19 20:31:16 vadmin77 amavis[20869]: (20869-01) (!!)TROUBLE in process_request: connect_to_sql: unable to connect to any dataset at (eval 86) line 241, line 3.
Sep 19 20:31:16 vadmin77 amavis[20869]: (20869-01) (!)Requesting process rundown after fatal error
```
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da Helfen.

Edit: Hatt sich erledigt..

Ich habe zuerst in, /etc/courier/authmysqlrc und in /etc/pam.d/smtp die Verschlüsselten Passwörter in das Klartext Passwort umgeändert, und dann Apache und alle anderen Mail Dienste Neugestartet.

Danach habe ich ISPConfig von 3.0.13 auf 3.0.14 Geupgradet.
Und dann, habe ich amavis, Postfix und die anderen Mail Dienste wie POP3 und SMTP Neugestartet und dann ging es.


----------



## Till (21. Sep. 2009)

> /etc/courier/authmysqlrc und in /etc/pam.d/smtp die Passwörter die verschlüsselt waren, gegen das klartext PW auszutauschen.


Die Passworte waren nicht verschlüsselt, die sehen nur so aus da sie auf einem md5 hash basieren. Diese Passworte dürfen nicht manuell auf einem ISPConfig System geändert werden, sonst geht Dein Mailsystem nicht mehr. Du musst also irgendwann manuell in das Passwort management eingegriffen haben und das mysql Passwort für den ISPConfig User geändert haben.

Am besten Du lädst die aktuelle ISPConfig 3 Version runter und rufst das update.php script auf und wählst aus dass die Dienste neu konfiguriert werden sollen, um das wieder zu reparieren.


----------

